# New critter!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My daughter has had an obsession with guinea-pigs for a while now & while at the pet store with my sis who was getting things for her turtle I took my daughter to look at the piggies & we both instantly fell in love with one of them...shes only 3 & kept getting all excited when she saw him saying "i want that one mum-mum he has hair just like me! hes SOOOO cute!" I had the bottom unit of my DCN free & nothing stopping me [except my fiances reaction lmao] so went ahead & got the lil guy!

I've had A LOT of piggies in the past & it has been a few years since I've had one. Hes a Texel which is REALLY cool! After giving him a day to settle I got him out & hes not shy at all, I found several horrible thick matts on him so had to cut those out & spent a good amount of time brushing him which he didn't appreciate....but now that hes matt free I think he feels better for it!

My daughter has been calling him 'Curly Wurly' lmao!





3yr olds best friend 


Loves his veggies!...my ratties need to learn a thing or two from him haha ;D


As for the fiance...he didn't even notice him...he sat right by the cage & the piggie was right out eating & my dog was staring into the cage & he STILL didn't notice!!! Men for you! I eventually told our daughter to show daddy Curly Wurly & he was like "who???" & when he saw he just laughed. After seeing him, he was quite taken with the little guy...lovingly said "he looks like a wig" hahaha


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Aaahhhh hahah what a cutie!!!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

He is very cute I love piggies 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

he is so cute! I love his hair!


----------

